

Facebook is down. - darth_aardvark
http://www.facebook.com/

======
DrWhax
Online in .nl &
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://www.facebook.c...](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://www.facebook.com/)
looks online.

